# Ventilation on Trigano Tribute



## danemc (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone advise? 

We sometimes get a very cold draft from the ventilation grill at the base of the main sliding door on our 2004 Trigano Tribute.

I am looking at covering it (when required) but is there a possibility of carbon monoxide/gas poisoning if I do this?

If so how have others got around this problem.

Thanks


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

HI

i remember when i had my tribute the wind used to howl through the vent in the door, at night time i used to wedge a rubber matflat up against the door to stop the draught at night (really so the dog wouldnt be in a draught).

common sense but if you have the blown air heating on it needs to draw air in.

regards

keith


----------



## danemc (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks,

We do a similar thing. Hadn't thought about the heating system though. Good idea.

Thanks again


----------

